# New Girl! Need Arab Critique.. Endurance Prospect?



## atomicfruit (Jan 28, 2013)

I've ridden mostly dressage/jumpers/warmblood-types all my life and really don't know much about Arabs. I moved to a barn where we all did long distance trail riding and my little ranch horse couldn't keep up with the endurance arabs. 

I've known this girl for over a year and my BF leases her mom. They both have the best personality/attitude so when she came up for sale I had to buy her.

She is 15 hands, 2.5 years old and I just pulled her out of the pasture to start ground work. Totally unbroke. :lol: I'll start her under saddle this summer.
I'd love some honest confirmation feedback. I'm wondering if she isn't a little too large for endurance. Her mom is about 16 Hands so she will grow a bunch. She kept wiggling for pics and wouldn't stand square.
Thanks!
























The "attitude" shot. :?


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

I really like her legs. They're nice and solid, short pasterns with a decent angle, and I would think that correct legs would be very important for endurance.

I don't think height would really impact on her ability. It's really more about soundness and personality, by what I've learned.


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

Height and size doesn't matter. As long as conformation doesn't pose any health issues in general, then they shouldn't be a problem in endurance. However, what does matter is metabolics and especially attitude. You're taking a risk with a younger, unstarted horse because you don't know how she'll handle the distance physically or mentally. Given that she's an Arab, she'll more than likely be physically fine. However, many Arabs just aren't up to it mentally and shut down after so many miles. Personally, I wouldn't take the risk with this one if I was planning on doing endurance and rather opt for a 4 or 5 year old that's shown some potential for really loving the sport. If they don't love it, it'll be miserable for the both of you.

Another issue - Arabs don't mature until very late. I wouldn't put one under saddle until 3, and they're not allowed to compete in LD's until 4 and endurance until 5. However, for an Arab that is still growing, you're much better off starting them in distance riding when they're 6 or 7, so you'll have to wait quite a while if that's what you want to do with her. Especially in endurance, if you take it too fast at all, it could be detrimental to the horse.


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

By the way, if you do start her under saddle this summer (assuming she's 3), you'll need to go very light on her. Most people I know who raise Arabs and are familiar with them actually won't break them until because they still have quite a bit of growing to do, even at that point.


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Wow! I love her!!  I don't know squat about endurance riding or the type of horse that's needed for it, but I just *love* how substantial she is, and it looks like she has great movement to boot! I so badly want an Arab just like her...
The dish in her head is a bit funky, but I think it's super cute. I really, really just LOVE her!!
Can you tell? :lol:


----------



## atomicfruit (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks Jilly... I should clarify.. I have no intention of actually competing or even training for endurance until she is 5. She won't be started under saddle until 3. I enjoy starting babies and am aware of their physical and mental limitations. If she doesn't have the aptitude that's fine too... I'll do long trail rides. I'm just curious about her arab conformation. :wink:


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

Honestly, I think you'll more than likely end up with a good endurance horse, but I'm glad you're being realistic about her abilities and where she could go. If I was looking for a horse that I *might* do endurance with, the she'd definitely be a looker. However, since I'm an endurance addict, all my future buys will be full or part Arabs with either proven endurance potential (been taken on a few LD's and maybe even a few 50's) or from a breeder that specializes in endurance horses. And the horse will be between 3 (preferably at least 4) and 7 years old, since I would want to get working right away. But that's because endurance is what I do, so that horse has GOT to be more than just an endurance "prospect" for me to seriously consider it.


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

I do really like her though!


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

Like my boy, she seems to have a pretty steep shoulder, but a good stride. That seems contrary, but someone on here explained to me that the shoulder doesn't inhibit his movement since he's got that high-set Arab neck. For me, movement is really important, because I want something as fluid as possible to go down the trail. I do really her stride in that trotting picture and she looks to be alert and attentive. Cute face!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

In general the easier and flatter the terrain the more advantage to the taller horse, and vs versa, rugged and steep terrain, shorter horses.
Lot of other variables and not one I would get overly concerned with anything between 14.2 and 16. As long as your height/weight feels like a match. I can tell you that it is a proven scientific fact that a horse temporarily grows half a hand per 20 miles. is she full arabian ? Looks good. get her trained. (oh fyi, since your asking and said you are just learning, and I just learned this not to long ago, horses are Arabians, Arabs are people.


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

Lol that's funny that you mention the difference between "Arab" and "Arabian". However, in the horse world, I think you'll find most people do just say Arab, or in this area, Ay-rab haha.


----------



## jillybean19 (Dec 23, 2011)

Joe4d, I'd like to see the science/resources behind the growing every 20 miles statement?


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

What Jillybean said.....
It sounds like your plan for training is good!
She is a Q-T-PIE!


----------



## atomicfruit (Jan 28, 2013)

jillybean19 said:


> Lol that's funny that you mention the difference between "Arab" and "Arabian". However, in the horse world, I think you'll find most people do just say Arab, or in this area, Ay-rab haha.


I have to laugh.. Ay-rab. My QH-loving mom is horrified I might even consider an Ay-rab. I haven't told her about this girl yet. :lol:


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Excuse my ignorance, but why is it that all of the endurance riders tend to say short horses are better? Or in Joe's case, shorter horses better for rough terrain but taller horses better for flat?


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

flat easy terrain, more places on the trail to open it up and make up time. Usually easy footing, and the longer legged horses go faster at same gaits.
Rugged steep terrain usually involves rocks and bad footing, shorter more nimble horses do better. Lot less places on the trail where the longer strides can come into play.
As I mentioned earlier there is also the bone elongation factor over distance that must be considered.


----------



## 2SCHorses (Jun 18, 2011)

Joe is correct that your horse grows every 20 miles.

I would not at all worry she is going to be too big. I just saw a Freisian/Arabian cross this weekend and a draft/arabian cross at the race I was at and they did quite well, and they are quite a bit larger than the mare you are looking at. It really, really depends on the horse's mind, their conditioning, and whether or not their basic conformation is good enough to prevent back, leg, hoof, or any other soreness issues. Though I will say a horse that gaits tends to have a higher heart rate if conditioning is equal, just because the act of gaiting equals more heat (more work = more heat = higher heart rate ... same with more weight = more heat = higher heart rate). The horse you are looking at has no obvious conformation flaws, so I think you should be fine as long as you condition slowly and methodically.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

see someone finally gets me,,, we need an acronym like DIMR for riders..
Um DIHG,,, distance induced horse growth.


----------

